# Understanding Blood Test Results



## Infantry87 (May 6, 2014)

This is just a basic understanding…...

*Chemistry Panel (or Metabolic Panel)*

ALT (alanine aminotransferase)
Healthy range: 8 to 37 IU/L
This test looks at levels of the liver enzyme ALT. When all’s well with your liver, your score on this test should be within range. Anything higher may indicate liver damage.

Albumin
Healthy range: 3.9 to 5.0 g/dL
A protein made by the liver, albumin levels can be an indicator of liver or kidney problems.

A/G ratio (albumin/globulin ratio) or total protein test
Healthy ratio: a bit over 1, favoring albumin
There are two types of protein your blood — albumin (see above) and globulin. The A/G ratio test compares levels of these proteins with one another. Elevated protein levels could indicate a health condition in need of attention.

Alkaline phosphatase
Healthy range: 44 to 147 IU/L
This enzyme is involved in both liver and bone, so elevations may indicate problems with the liver or bone-related disease.

AST (aspartate aminotransferase)
Healthy range: 10 to 34 IU/L
This enzyme is found in heart and liver tissue, so elevations suggest problems may be occurring in one or both of those areas.

Bilirubin
Healthy range: 0.1 to 1.9 mg/dL
This provides information about liver and kidney functions, problems in bile ducts, and anemia.

BUN (blood urea nitrogen)
Healthy range: 10 to 20 mg/dL
This is another measure of kidney and liver functions. High values may indicate a problem with kidney function. A number of medications and a diet high in protein can also raise BUN levels.

BUN/creatinine ratio
Healthy ratio of BUN to creatinine: 10:1 to 20:1 (men and older individuals may be a bit higher)
This test shows if kidneys are eliminating waste properly. High levels of creatinine, a by-product of muscle contractions, are excreted through the kidneys and suggest reduced kidney function.

Calcium
Healthy range: 9.0 to 10.5 mg/dL (the elderly typically score a bit lower)
Too much calcium in the bloodstream could indicate kidney problems; overly active thyroid or parathyroid glands; certain types of cancer, including lymphoma; problems with the pancreas; or a deficiency of vitamin D.

Chloride
Healthy range: 98 to 106 mEq/L
This mineral is often measured as part of an electrolyte panel. A high-salt diet and/or certain medications are often responsible for elevations in chloride. Excess chloride may indicate an overly acidic environment in the body. It also could be a red flag for dehydration, multiple myeloma, kidney disorders, or adrenal gland dysfunction.

Creatinine
Healthy range: 0.5 to 1.1 mg/dL for women; 0.6 to 1.2 mg/dL for men (the elderly may be slightly lower)
The kidneys process this waste product, so elevations could indicate a problem with kidney function.

Fasting glucose (blood sugar)
Healthy range: 70 to 99 mg/dL for the average adult (the elderly tend to score higher even when they are healthy)
Blood sugar levels can be affected by food or beverages you have ingested recently, your current stress levels, medications you may be taking, and the time of day. The fasting blood sugar test is done after at least 6 hours without food or drink other than water.

Phosphorus
Healthy range: 2.4 to 4.1 mg/dL
Phosphorus plays an important role in bone health and is related to calcium levels. Too much phosphorus could indicate a problem with kidneys or the parathyroid gland. Alcohol abuse, long-term antacid use, excessive intake of diuretics or vitamin D, and malnutrition can also elevate phosphorus levels.

Potassium
Healthy range: 3.7 to 5.2 mEq/L
This mineral is essential for relaying nerve impulses, maintaining proper muscle functions, and regulating heartbeats. Diuretics, drugs that are often taken for high blood pressure, can cause low levels of potassium.

Sodium
Healthy range: 135 to 145 mEq/L
Another member of the electrolyte family, the mineral sodium helps your body balance water levels and helps with nerve impulses and muscle contractions. Irregularities in sodium levels may indicate dehydration; disorders of the adrenal glands; excessive intake of salt, corticosteroids, or pain-relieving medications; or problems with the liver or kidneys.


*Lipid Panel (or Lipid Profile)*

The lipid panel is a collection of tests measuring different types of cholesterol and triglycerides (fats) in your bloodstream.

Total cholesterol
General rules (best to worst):

•Healthy	Below 200 mg/dL (below 5.18 mmol/L)

•Borderline high	200 to 239 mg/dL (5.2 to 6.2 mmol/L)

•High	Above 240 mg/dL (above 6.2 mmol/L)

This test measures combined levels of both LDL (bad) and HDL (good) cholesterol. The test may be done simply to record an individual’s cholesterol levels or for comparison purposes (e.g., to determine if cholesterol-lowering medications or nutrients are working).

Triglycerides
Healthy range: 40 to 160 mg/dL
These fats are found in the bloodstream and may contribute to heart disease and other health problems.

HDL (Good) cholesterol
General rules:

•Best	- Above 60 mg/dL

•Good - 50 to 60 mg/dL

•Poor - Below 40 mg/dL for men; below 50 mg/dL for women
Also known as good cholesterol, HDL (high-density lipoprotein) protects against heart disease. Low scores are risk factors for heart disease.

LDL (Bad) cholesterol
General rules (best to worst):

•Optimal	Below 100 mg/dL

•Near optimal	100 to 129 mg/dL

•Borderline high	130 to 159 mg/dL

•High	160 to 189 mg/dL

•Very high	Above 189 mg/dL
Also known as bad cholesterol, LDL (low-density lipoprotein) is the substance that clogs arteries and is linked to heart disease.

Total cholesterol/HDL ratio
American Heart Association guidelines:

•Optimal	Ratio of 3.5 to 1

•Healthy	Ratio of 5 to 1 or lower
This ratio is another way of checking your risk of heart disease. It is determined by dividing your HDL cholesterol level into total cholesterol. But don’t worry about the math — the lab normally does the calculation, so your doctor will simply tell you what the ratio is.

*Complete Blood Count (CBC)*

The CBC test examines cellular elements in the blood, including red blood cells, various white blood cells, and platelets. Here is a list of the components that are normally measured, along with typical values. If your doctor says you’re fine but your tests results are somewhat different from the range shown here, don’t be alarmed. Some labs interpret test results a bit differently from others, so don’t consider these figures absolutes.

WBC (white blood cell) leukocyte count
Normal range: 4,300 to 10,800 cmm
White blood cells help fight infections, so a high white blood cell count could be helpful for identifying infections. It may also indicate leukemia, which can cause an increase in the number of white blood cells. On the other hand, too few white blood cells could be caused by certain medications or health disorders.

WBC (white blood cell) differential count
Normal range:

•Neutrophils - 40% to 60% of the total

•Lymphocytes - 20% to 40%

•Monocytes - 2% to 8%

•Eosinophils - 1% to 4%

•Basophils - 0.5% to 1%

This test measures the numbers, shapes, and sizes of various types of white blood cells listed above. The WBC differential count also shows if the numbers of different cells are in proper proportion to each other. Irregularities in this test could signal an infection, inflammation, autoimmune disorders, anemia, or other health concerns.

RBC (red blood cell) erythrocyte count
Normal range: 4.2 to 5.9 million cmm
We have millions of red blood cells in our bodies, and this test measures the number of RBCs in a specific amount of blood. It helps us determine the total number of RBCs and gives us an idea of their lifespan, but it does not indicate where problems originate. So if there are irregularities, other tests will be required.

Hematocrit (Hct)
Normal range: 45% to 52% for men; 37% to 48% for women
Useful for diagnosing anemia, this test determines how much of the total blood volume in the body consists of red blood cells.

Hemoglobin (Hgb)
Normal range: 13 to 18 g/dL for men; 12 to 16 g/dL for women
Red blood cells contain hemoglobin, which makes blood bright red. More importantly, hemoglobin delivers oxygen from the lungs to the entire body; then it returns to the lungs with carbon dioxide, which we exhale. Healthy hemoglobin levels vary by gender. Low levels of hemoglobin may indicate anemia.

Mean corpuscular volume (MCV)
Normal range: 80 to 100 femtoliters
This test measures the average volume of red blood cells, or the average amount of space each red blood cell fills. Irregularities could indicate anemia and/or chronic fatigue syndrome.

Mean corpuscular hemoglobin (MCH)
Normal range: 27 to 32 picograms
This test measures the average amount of hemoglobin in the typical red blood cell. Results that are too high could signal anemia, while those too low may indicate a nutritional deficiency.

Mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration (MCHC)
Normal range: 28% to 36%
The MCHC test reports the average concentration of hemoglobin in a specific amount of red blood cells. Here again, we are looking for indications of anemia if the count is low, or possible nutritional deficiencies if it’s high.

Red cell distribution width (RDW or RCDW)
Normal range: 11% to 15%
With this test, we get an idea of the shape and size of red blood cells. In this case, “width” refers to a measurement of distribution, not the size of the cells. Liver disease, anemia, nutritional deficiencies, and a number of health conditions could cause high or low RDW results.

Platelet count
Normal range: 150,000 to 400,000 mL
Platelets are small portions of cells involved in blood clotting. Too many or too few platelets can affect clotting in different ways. The number of platelets may also indicate a health condition.

Mean Platelet Volume (MPV)
Normal range: 7.5 to 11.5 femtoliters
This test measures and calculates the average size of platelets. Higher MPVs mean the platelets are larger, which could put an individual at risk for a heart attack or stroke. Lower MPVs indicate smaller platelets, meaning the person is at risk for a bleeding disorder.

*Testosterone/Estradiol/Progesterone/LSH/FH Panel*

Testosterone Panel
The 2 types are:
Testosterone Serum (Total)
Free

Normal Range / Serum : 270-1070 ng/dl (9–38 nmol/L)
Normal Range / Free : 50–210 pg/mL (174–729 pmol/L)

Luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) Panel

Normal Range FH : 1.0-18.0 IU/L
Normal Range LSH : 1.0-18.0 IU/L

The pituitary sex hormones luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) stimulate and regulate testosterone production in males by testicular function. . Specifically, LH stimulates testosterone production in the testicles. This process is under negative feedback, meaning that testosterone levels regulate LH secretion. FSH and testosterone stimulate sperm production.

Estrogen Panel

Progesterone
Normal Range : less than 1 ng/mL

Progesterone is s a hormone important to both men and women. It is a natural calming agent to our nervous system. It also keeps in check excessive DHT production and counterbalances the effects of excessive estrone. Unmonitored intake can lead to breast enlargement, depression and weight gain.

Estradiol (E2)
Normal Range : 14 - 55 pg/mL 

Prolactin
Normal Range : 2 - 18 ng/mL

Prolactin is a hormone released by the pituitary gland that stimulates breast development and milk production in women and acts directly on the mammary glands to produce this breast milk. This happens when a woman becomes pregnant, because during pregnancy her body reaches high estrogen levels. Therefore, increased levels of estrogen will directly increase levels of prolactin. 



This about sums it up…. If any of the MODS on the page finds something incorrect or could add something beneficial to this or correct any certain area, you have freedom to do so… This is for the betterment of the site to get out the knowledge to help everyone correctly understand lab results. It's for the forum so I hope you guys get something out of this. Also If most of you guys are new around here then this could explain some basic knowledge to you. I know when I received my labs the first few times, I was blowing up Cobras email constantly with, "What does this and that mean?"….. Now you have the knowledge but don't be afraid to still ask the guys around here questions. Enjoy


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2014)

Great post, sticky material IMO.


----------



## Seeker (May 6, 2014)

Well done. Great reference thread.  I'm with Nble on the sticky.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks brothers... A lot of this was put together through various parts of online data. I researched all of it so 99% should be correct and if not the admins can add or delete what they feel so all of us can have a better understanding with the correct data for all of us to use


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2014)

This is excellent Infantry. Very nice job brother. May I suggest you add something about prolactin in there as that's another hormone we have to watch out and test for at times?


----------



## Infantry87 (May 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> This is excellent Infantry. Very nice job brother. May I suggest you add something about prolactin in there as that's another hormone we have to watch out and test for at times?



Yea doc.. You can tell me what to add or I can just find some material and put it in this


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Yea doc.. You can tell me what to add or I can just find some material and put it in this



Go for it brother! You did a great job in here, I want this to be yours. Just figured prolactin is another important hormone and I didn't see it mentioned is all. 

I don't think we have anything on this topic as a sticky so I'll bump it up to the top for you


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 6, 2014)

great job! very useful thread


----------



## TriniJuice (May 6, 2014)

sticky!!!!


----------



## Infantry87 (May 6, 2014)

There you go guys…. Just added the prolactin levels to the sticky. Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## RJ (May 6, 2014)

great job mentioning how elevated ALT values MAY, not definitely, but MAY mean liver damage. I think this number just outside of range freaks people out too  much. Not making light of it, but i like accuracy with things like this. Great job brother.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 6, 2014)

RJ said:


> great job mentioning how elevated ALT values MAY, not definitely, but MAY mean liver damage. I think this number just outside of range freaks people out too  much. Not making light of it, but i like accuracy with things like this. Great job brother.



Exactly... I know my brother can run 1 oral and shit tests well above 37 and some others can run multiple orals and test below 37... Just depends on how you feel, the supplements for protection, etc. protection supplements don't necessarily mean it's ok but it does help to keep the levels normal.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2014)

Great job Brother.  Thanks for taking your time to put this together for us. 



Stickey please Pillar.


----------



## Thepaintman (May 9, 2014)

Great info! Thanks


----------



## snake (May 13, 2014)

Infantry87,

Nice job and worthy of a sticky. Someone is going to need this 6 months from now and have a heck of a time finding it. It would also be nice for you to add to it as time moves forward.


----------



## Paolos (May 13, 2014)

Infintry87 outstanding detail of this critical part of this lifestyle...Thanks!


----------



## lexluther (Jul 29, 2014)

I asked this question on another thread so i apologize for the duplication. My blood pressure looks good but doc pulls blood samples and says my iron is high (19.9) . Also Creatinine is 1.35. BUN is 24mg/dl. I was using test blend like 400 for 4 months at 1cc every 5 days. 6 weeks after i stopped is when this test was done. What can be used to keep blood levels in check while cycling? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 29, 2014)

Donating bloods every 2 months or so and niacin does wonders. Doesn't matter if it's flush free niacin or not. I prefer the flush free though. I get really irritated when on certain compounds and using niacin


----------



## bigweight23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Good post. Great info


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks brother


----------



## dharter88 (Sep 14, 2014)

How many of you guys get biometric screenings while on or getting off a cycle? Just curious because I'm about to start a PH cycle but I'm 26 and have had to revamp my body after 7 years of no lifting and thought it would be a good idea to get one before (to be safe), then when during and after. I know it's not as hardcore as it's older brother but thought it'd be a safe route to take.


----------

